# CUBE AMS 100 C68 2017



## brösmeli (13. April 2017)

Hat jemand das neue Modell AMS 100 C68 2017 bestellt und ausgeliert erhalten? Ich habe es im letzten Winter bestellt (slt). Zuerst hiess es, es käme in der Woche 5, dann 17, nun 21. 
Es scheint Probleme mit dem Rahmen zu geben. Oder mit den Newmen Produkten? @MG

Bin gespannt, wann und ob es noch wahr wird ...

Oder fährt jemand schon das neue XC-Fully?


----------



## Lateralus (24. April 2017)

Die Newmen-Klamotten sind doch längst im Aftermarkt angekommen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha_M (6. Mai 2017)

Hast du irgendwelche Neuigkeiten über deinen neuen cube ams, weil ich denke, es verzögert wegen Newmen wheelset.It 's aus UD gemacht wird, so wird es schwerer als textreme.


----------



## brösmeli (8. Mai 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Neuigkeiten über deinen neuen cube ams, weil ich denke, es verzögert wegen Newmen wheelset.It 's aus UD gemacht wird, so wird es schwerer als textreme.



Ja. Ich denke es liegt an den NEWMEN Anbauteilen. Laufradsatz ist noch nirgends lieferbar. Beispiel r2-bike.de:

https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Laufradsatz-29-Advanced-SL-X22-Carbon

Lieferbar mai???

Bike-components.de:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/N...Disc-6-Loch-MTB-29-Carbon-Laufradsatz-p52154/

Lieferbar: 20 tage oder mehr

Textreme carbonfaser:

http://www.textreme.com

Hauptsitz ist in Schweden

Die carbonmatte ist aber nicht ud, sondern gewoben. 12k???


----------



## brösmeli (31. Mai 2017)

Es ist da!


----------



## brösmeli (31. Mai 2017)

Eben aufgebaut:


----------



## brösmeli (31. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Lateralus (31. Mai 2017)

Wow, welche Größe? Tubeless oder Schläuche?


----------



## brösmeli (31. Mai 2017)

18 zoll mit schläuchen. Bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen. Werde vllt noch ein paar teile wechseln. Reifen. Sattel. Evtl. Schaltung auf xx1 eagle? Am wochenende mach ich mal ne probefahrt. Einstellungen des dämpfers/gabel usw.


----------



## hurtig (31. Mai 2017)

400 Gramm mehr als versprochen sind schon nicht wenig aber naja ich glaube die gesamte Konkurrenz ist schwerer ;-).meine Messung des 20 Zoll Modells kommt morgen. Wie gross bist du? Schrittlänge?passt beim 18 Zoll der 2. Flaschehalter nur mit ner 500 ml Flasche oder geht da mehr?


----------



## brösmeli (31. Mai 2017)

177/84. 
ich denke es ist der 16zoll rahmen das 8900 g sein soll. Nein passt nur eine kleine flasche rein. 

Das gewicht ist o. K. Und ist mit den top bikes ala scott, specialized, trek, usw. auf augenhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (1. Juni 2017)

9.3 out of the box mit Schläuchen ist doch super. 5% Ungenauigkeit ist doch normal.


----------



## hurtig (1. Juni 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> 177/84.
> ich denke es ist der 16zoll rahmen das 8900 g sein soll. Nein passt nur eine kleine flasche rein.
> 
> Das gewicht ist o. K. Und ist mit den top bikes ala scott, specialized, trek, usw. auf augenhöhe.



da bin ich gespannt. habe quasi dieselben daten wie du 178/83 mich aber diesmal bewusst für das 20 zoll entschieden, da mir letztes jahr 18 zoll zu klein vorkam. die sattelstütze musste bis zum anschlag raus. mal sehen, ob ich dann jetzt die grosse flasche nutzen kann. immerhin sollen es 5 cm mehr sitzrohrlänge sein.


----------



## brösmeli (1. Juni 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Bestellhistorie:

Bestellbestätigung am 22.09.16

Erhalten am 31.05.17 [emoji15]


----------



## hurtig (1. Juni 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> 9.3 out of the box mit Schläuchen ist doch super. 5% Ungenauigkeit ist doch normal.


ja, bloss dass es immer 5 % Ungenauigkeit sind und die immer nach oben gehen  naja der rahmen macht doch bei 16 oder 18 zoll kaum gewicht aus...50 Gramm ? 100 vielleicht? der rest bleibt doch gleich.


----------



## hurtig (1. Juni 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag zur Bestellhistorie:
> 
> Bestellbestätigung am 22.09.16
> 
> Erhalten am 31.05.17 [emoji15]



wann wolltest du es denn überhaupt haben? ich habe ähnlich bestellt, wollte es aber auch erst anfang mai haben und es kam dann auch pünktlich !


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (1. Juni 2017)

Wie ist es euch am liebsten ich hätte auch eine Cube AMS SLT Aufbau vor mir - denke aber im 29er oder Leichtbauforum besser aufgehoben zu sein. Kurze Info wäre gut da schon eine große Reichweite erreicht werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtig (1. Juni 2017)

BIKEPALAST_COM schrieb:


> Wie ist es euch am liebsten ich hätte auch eine Cube AMS SLT Aufbau vor mir - denke aber im 29er oder Leichtbauforum besser aufgehoben zu sein. Kurze Info wäre gut da schon eine große Reichweite erreicht werden sollte.



denke auch dass du im aufbau/leichtbauforum besser beraten wärst. aber lass uns doch den link zu deinem projekt gerne hier . bin gespannt was du aus dem rad noch rausholst und bitte wiege den rahmen einmal.
nach angaben vom cube sollte es der leichteste fully rahmen sein, sogar leichter als der scott, wenn man den herstellergrammangaben glauben schenkt.


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (1. Juni 2017)

Das ist er mal leider nicht  Werdet ihr gleich sehen.


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (1. Juni 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-100-slt-2017-der-aufbau-thread.847754/


----------



## brösmeli (5. Juni 2017)

Upgrade!


----------



## hurtig (6. Juni 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Upgrade!



Sehr geil.fand ich schon armselig wg. 30 Gramm? Die xx1 zu verbauen. Warum behälst du nicht die geniale next SL. Geht die nicht auch mit 12 Fach? Welches KB hast du vorne?


----------



## brösmeli (8. Juni 2017)

Vorne 32. werde aber noch auf 34 wechseln. 
Bin kein fan von mischungen. Bin der meinung dass das system mit dem originalen kettenblatt sm besten funktioniert. Verschleiss wird wohl kleiner sein als mit next kettenblättern. Wenn man schaut wie ausgetüftelt die sram kb sind.


----------



## 007ike (14. Juni 2017)

das Rad ist ne Schönheit! Ich könnte schwach werden.
Es wäre schön, wenn mal jemand ein paar Zeilen zu den Fahreigenschaften schreiben könnte. Würde mich mal interessieren. Hatte das Vorgänger AMS, wurde jedoch durch ein Elite C68 ersetzt. Bin beim Hardtail hängen geblieben, aber bei so einer schönen Maschine könnte sich das wieder ändern.


----------



## hurtig (18. Juni 2017)

BIKEPALAST_COM schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-100-slt-2017-der-aufbau-thread.847754/


Wo ist dein Link geblieben?


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (18. Juni 2017)

Dieser wurde leider gelöscht. Den Grund habe ich bis heute trotz Nachfrage nicht erfahren. Schade ich hätte alle Gewichte schön dokumentieren wollen.


----------



## brösmeli (19. Juni 2017)

Also. Habe nun das bike ausgiebig getestet. Ca. 140 km. Viele singletrails. Downhills auf präparierter flowtrailstrecke ( selbstverständlich ohne sprünge!) das bike hat wirklich top marathon/xc eigenschaften. Leicht. Spritzig. Handlich. Bequem und ausgewogen. Ich liebe es!
Leider negativ: habe bemerkt, dass das hinterrad extrem wackelt und spiel hat! Was ist denn da los? Die lagerinbusschrsuben sind alle!!! locker!!! Nun alle mit gefühl nachgezogen. Jetzt ist das problem vorderhand behoben. Ob da wohl noch schraubensicherung hinein gehört?
Also beim zusammenbauen war bestimmt kein fachmann dran. Bei einem solchen bike ein absolutes MUSS!!!

Ausserdem: der foxlockout hebel ist gebrochen. Heute ersatz erhalten. Wird heute noch installiert. 

Bike top!
Service flop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## Alpha_M (24. Juni 2017)

Bitte posten Sie ein Foto von unten Rohr / bb, um zu sehen, ob rote Kabel berührt die unten Rohr.i bereuen, um Ihnen zu informieren, dass zwei Komponenten aus Kabel der hinteren Dämpfer, die die Bewegung reduzieren verpasst. Bitte antworte bald


----------



## brösmeli (25. Juni 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Bitte posten Sie ein Foto von unten Rohr / bb, um zu sehen, ob rote Kabel berührt die unten Rohr.i bereuen, um Ihnen zu informieren, dass zwei Komponenten aus Kabel der hinteren Dämpfer, die die Bewegung reduzieren verpasst. Bitte antworte bald



Sorry. Ich verstehe es nicht???


----------



## Alpha_M (25. Juni 2017)

Erstens habe ich gesagt, wenn die SCHALTZUGHÜLLEN den Rahmen berühren


----------



## Alpha_M (25. Juni 2017)

Zwei Komponenten fehlen


----------



## Alpha_M (25. Juni 2017)

Was ist mit steifigkeit Von 1 bis 5


----------



## brösmeli (26. Juni 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich gesagt, wenn die SCHALTZUGHÜLLEN den Rahmen berühren



Alle Schaltzughüllen verlaufen durch den Rahmen. Es hat keine Zuganschläge. Das Schaltkabel ist komplett in der Schaltzuhülle. Ebenso das Dämpferkabel.


----------



## brösmeli (26. Juni 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Was ist mit steifigkeit Von 1 bis 5



Mindestens 4!


----------



## brösmeli (26. Juni 2017)

Alpha_M schrieb:


> Zwei Komponenten fehlen



Es fehlen keine "Komponenten"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtig (26. Juni 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Es fehlen keine "Komponenten"!



vermutlich meint er, dass dein gebrochener lockout hebel fehlt


----------



## hurtig (26. Juni 2017)

BIKEPALAST_COM schrieb:


> Dieser wurde leider gelöscht. Den Grund habe ich bis heute trotz Nachfrage nicht erfahren. Schade ich hätte alle Gewichte schön dokumentieren wollen.



vll machst ihn nochmal neu auf?! war ggf ein fehler von denen. aber dann hübsch abspeichern, damit nciht wieder alles für die katz ist...   

ich fand es auf jeden fall super von dir !


----------



## hurtig (26. Juni 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Mindestens 4!



war dir der andere sattel zu hart ? ich habe mir zusätzlich den sattel mit etwas polster geholt.,

https://www.cube.eu/equipment/fahrradteile/saettel/product/cube-saddle-race-c68-black/

rad kommt in ca 2 wochen...hoffe ich...


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (26. Juni 2017)

hurtig schrieb:


> vll machst ihn nochmal neu auf?! war ggf ein fehler von denen. aber dann hübsch abspeichern, damit nciht wieder alles für die katz ist...
> 
> ich fand es auf jeden fall super von dir !




Ist bereits geschehen 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-2017-slt-aufbauthread.849427/


----------



## clarean (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun auch. Der Start ist jedoch holprig. Lookoutgriff gebrochen, die Verschlußstopfen von den Zügen halten nicht im Rahmen. Kennt das Problem jemand und eine Idee zur Abhilfe?

Sonst ein geiles Rad oder besser Rakete.


----------



## hurtig (28. Juli 2017)

clarean schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe nun auch. Der Start ist jedoch holprig. Lookoutgriff gebrochen, die Verschlußstopfen von den Zügen halten nicht im Rahmen. Kennt das Problem jemand und eine Idee zur Abhilfe?
> 
> Sonst ein geiles Rad oder besser Rakete.



ich meine 
*brösmeli* hatte auch probleme mit dem lockouthebel. die stopfen vll mal mit kleber befestigen? eigentlich sollten die auf spannung sein und nciht herausrutschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clarean (28. Juli 2017)

die Gummis halten keine Sekunde sobald ich sie los lasse rutschen sie sofort aus dem Rahmen heraus. Ärgerlich ist das dann die Bremsleitung im Rahmen wandert und es klappert. 
Ich habe den Cube-Service angeschrieben. Werde berichten ob es da eine Idee gibt.


----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (31. Juli 2017)

Gleiches ist auch bei mir - leider ausserdem klappern die Innenzüge was stört


----------



## clarean (8. September 2017)

BIKEPALAST_COM schrieb:


> Gleiches ist auch bei mir - leider ausserdem klappern die Innenzüge was stört


ich habe nun eine Rückinfo von CUBE. Sie arbeiten an neuen Gummis und haben mir empfohlen zunächst diese mit Sekundenkleber einzukleben. Habe ich so gemacht.


----------



## Beaumont (12. September 2017)

hurtig schrieb:


> 400 Gramm mehr als versprochen sind schon nicht wenig aber naja ich glaube die gesamte Konkurrenz ist schwerer ;-).meine Messung des 20 Zoll Modells kommt morgen. Wie gross bist du? Schrittlänge?passt beim 18 Zoll der 2. Flaschehalter nur mit ner 500 ml Flasche oder geht da mehr?



Wie schwer ist deines in 20 Zoll?
Hmmm, kann es dann sein daß der Typ hier massiv lügt? http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/06/07/cube-ams-100-c68-slt-29-testintro/
Lt. diesem Test hat das Bike bei ihm in Größe 20 Zoll 9,1kg! Was ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen kann.
Das 2018er Modell wird im Cube Händlerkatalog mit 9,3kg und online mit 9,7kg angegeben?!


----------



## hurtig (13. September 2017)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist deines in 20 Zoll?
> Hmmm, kann es dann sein daß der Typ hier massiv lügt? http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/06/07/cube-ams-100-c68-slt-29-testintro/
> Lt. diesem Test hat das Bike bei ihm in Größe 20 Zoll 9,1kg! Was ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen kann.
> Das 2018er Modell wird im Cube Händlerkatalog mit 9,3kg und online mit 9,7kg angegeben?!




mein modell wurde kaputt geliefert und da cube 4 wochen für nen ersatzrahmen gebraucht hat, habe ich dem händler das bike zurückgegeben.

abwarten die webseite ist noch nicht stimmig.


----------



## s_works (21. September 2017)

Sagt mal hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich wo ich die Dinger zu einem guten Kurs bekomme? Nähe Rosenheim/Bay wäre ideal. Gerne auch per PN!


----------



## clarean (21. September 2017)

s_works schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich wo ich die Dinger zu einem guten Kurs bekomme? Nähe Rosenheim/Bay wäre ideal. Gerne auch per PN!


Was würdest du den für ein 18 Zoller ca. 800 km gelaufen ausgeben wollen?


----------



## s_works (22. September 2017)

naja für mich kommt nur Modell 2018 in Frage. Wenn deines eines ist, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, lass uns gern per PN drüber diskutieren...


----------



## woidfex (31. Dezember 2017)

Hast du eins gefunden, s-works? ICh würde auch eins zu nem guten Kurs suchen..


----------



## Yoshimura (7. Januar 2018)

Was ist eigentlich mit den 2018er Modell. 
Hab meins direkt nach der eurobike bestellt. Versprochen wurde Lieferung in kW 38/17. Aber bis jetzt ist es noch nicht da.....;(.

Hat jemand ne Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (7. Januar 2018)

Info hab ich keine, steh aber auch auf der Warteliste.
Zur Zeit benötige ich es nicht aber ich hoffe, daß ich es noch vor März bekomme...


----------



## steff-vw (13. Januar 2018)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den 2018er Modell.
> Hab meins direkt nach der eurobike bestellt. Versprochen wurde Lieferung in kW 38/17. Aber bis jetzt ist es noch nicht da.....;(.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Info.


Geht mir auch so. Wird jedes mal um 2 Wochen verschoben. :-(
Gestern nahcgefragt, da steht der Termin KW3 wenigstens noch drin. Also hoffen wir mal weiter.


----------



## MartinRa (13. Januar 2018)

ich hab eines in XL im Oktober bestellt und mir wurde als frühester Liefertermin ende märz genannt


----------



## darkdog (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe ein 2018er AMS schon live gesehen https://www.wecycle.de/Fahrraeder/M...018.html?listtype=search&searchparam=cube ams


----------



## Yoshimura (30. Januar 2018)

Angeblich kommt meins jetzt in den nächsten Tagen....
Na ja. Ich hoffe das es diesmal stimmt


----------



## Beaumont (30. Januar 2018)

Welche Ausstattung und Größe?


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Februar 2018)

18 Zoll SLT. 
Habs gestern abgeholt. 
Konnte aber nur noch eine Mini-Einführungsrunde drehen.
Erster Eindruck. ....GENIAL.


----------



## Yoshimura (5. Februar 2018)

Heute mal auf der geeichten Bodenwaage das Gewicht geprüft.
Inkl Pedale und leicht eingesaut hat das bike genau 10 kg.....PASST.


----------



## trauchhaus (24. Februar 2018)

Hab mir ein Rahmenset zugelegt, werde ich gegen Sommer aufbauen. 
Gewicht in 18": 1846g + die Blenden (li+re) am Dämpfer 38g inkl. Schaltauge, ohne Innenlager und Steuersatz

Was genau rankommt ist noch unbekannt, aber wohl die XX1 mit DUB und die 2018er Factory in Orange. Ziel wäre irgendwo zwischen 9 und 9,5kg rauszukommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEPALAST_COM (25. Februar 2018)

Gewicht ist ohne Dämpfer?




trauchhaus schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Rahmenset zugelegt, werde ich gegen Sommer aufbauen.
> Gewicht in 18": 1846g + die Blenden (li+re) am Dämpfer 38g inkl. Schaltauge, ohne Innenlager und Steuersatz
> 
> Was genau rankommt ist noch unbekannt, aber wohl die XX1 mit DUB und die 2018er Factory in Orange. Ziel wäre irgendwo zwischen 9 und 9,5kg rauszukommen.
> ...


----------



## trauchhaus (25. Februar 2018)

Ja, ohne Dämpfer. Mit einem guten Dämpfer liegt man dann halt so bei ~2100g, immer noch ganz anständig, aber natürlich nicht im Bereich von Scott und Co. ;-)


----------



## GeneSimmons (25. Februar 2018)

Warum ist eigentlich das 2018 AMS race ein halbes Kilo schwerer als das 2017er?  Die Anbauteile sind doch  fast identisch, beziehungsweise besser?


----------



## MartinRa (25. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich nur Kassette +100g. und Kurbel +50g. sonst ist ja alles ident

edit: sorry dachte ans slt


----------



## Beaumont (26. Februar 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur Kassette +100g. und Kurbel +50g. sonst ist ja alles ident
> 
> edit: sorry dachte ans slt



Das und das Gewicht vom alten hat nicht gestimmt, ergibt 0,5kg denke ich. Die 9,5-9,7 ohne Pedale sind schon realistischer...
Der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer hat etwa 2,2kg. Is zwar kein Megaleichtgewicht aber was solls. Scott usw. schaffen es auch kaum unter 2kg!


----------



## broesmeli59 (26. Februar 2018)

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-scott-spark-2017-setzt-einen-neuen-benchmark/

1749 g inkl. Hardware!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (26. Februar 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-scott-spark-2017-setzt-einen-neuen-benchmark/
> 
> 1749 g inkl. Hardware!



Wird versprochen, hier das SL aber in Gr. M inkl. Dämpfer, Steckachse und Schaltauge 1940g. Real gewogen!
https://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mountainbikes-im-test-8-edle-racefullys.1626524.2.htm#1


----------



## brösmeli (26. Februar 2018)

Super, dann steht das Cube ja gar 


Beaumont schrieb:


> Wird versprochen, hier das SL aber in Gr. M inkl. Dämpfer, Steckachse und Schaltauge 1940g. Real gewogen!
> https://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mountainbikes-im-test-8-edle-racefullys.1626524.2.htm#1


nicht schlecht da!


----------



## trauchhaus (1. März 2018)

BIKEPALAST_COM schrieb:


> Gewicht ist ohne Dämpfer?



Kannst du mir ein paar Infos geben wie Cube die Züge im Rahmen verlegt? Ist der Schaltzug durchgehend mit Aussenhülle verlegt, also auch im Rahmen? Könntest du evtl. Nahaufnahmen von unten machen, wo der Schaltzug für hinten aus dem Rahmen rausgeht (vor dem Tretlager) und dann in die Schwinge mündet? 

Danke


----------



## broesmeli59 (2. März 2018)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein paar Infos geben wie Cube die Züge im Rahmen verlegt? Ist der Schaltzug durchgehend mit Aussenhülle verlegt, also auch im Rahmen? Könntest du evtl. Nahaufnahmen von unten machen, wo der Schaltzug für hinten aus dem Rahmen rausgeht (vor dem Tretlager) und dann in die Schwinge mündet?
> 
> Danke



Zug ist mit schalthülle verlegt! Und kommt bei der kettestrebe vor dem schaltwerk raus. 
Der schaltzug mit hülle geht beim steuerrohr oben in den rahmen hinein. Über dem tretlager durch dann muss man ihn in die in fahrtrichtung rechte kettenstrebe führen. 
Habe das beim wechsel auf xx1 eagle so gemacht wie es schon mit der vorhergehenden schaltung so war. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe es genügend nachvollziehbar geschildert. Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht.


----------



## trauchhaus (2. März 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Zug ist mit schalthülle verlegt!....



Danke dir, das hilft erstmal, hab mir im Netz jetzt auch Bilder gesucht. Allerdings noch eine Frage zum Bremszug, gibt es dafür Stopfen am Ausgang Kettenstrebe links? Beim Rahmen war leider nichts dabei, Ein und Ausgangsseitig.

Gruß


----------



## broesmeli59 (2. März 2018)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Danke dir, das hilft erstmal, hab mir im Netz jetzt auch Bilder gesucht. Allerdings noch eine Frage zum Bremszug, gibt es dafür Stopfen am Ausgang Kettenstrebe links? Beim Rahmen war leider nichts dabei, Ein und Ausgangsseitig.
> 
> Gruß



Ja. Kleine gummipfropfen. Sie halten jedoch nicht! Muss mir etwas überlegen, wie sie fixiert werden können.


----------

